# Uncooked Pasta



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I've read on numerous sites (and it's also suggested in the Shunamie diet) that it's okay to give your rats uncooked pasta.
I regulary give my girls pasta as a treat and they absolutely love it - I've just gave them all a piece and they are all nibbling on it like crazy! :lol: 

Is uncooked pasta okay to give to ratties? What are your thoughts on it? Are your ratties crazy on it like mine are? Lol.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yup. My rats all enjoy some pasta (cooked or uncooked - some are just fussy eaters)

I was researching the Shunamite diet earlier actually - as they reccommend that 10% of the diet be made up of uncooked pasta (so quite a significant portion of the diet) I'd say it was probably a healthy treat to give


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

My girls love uncooked pasta, as well. It's cute to hear all four of them eating it at once!

There's a breeder in Illinois that uses the veggie pasta spirals for her rats (everything that she gives them is pretty much organic). I've been considering switching to those... it sounds like my rats would enjoy those even more!

Here's her website, in case someone wanted to see what other organic goodies she gives them:
http://www.pixiesworld.com/dietnutrition.htm


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I know, I love giving them something crunchy/hard and hearing them all nibbling on it...so cute!

Oh the vegetable pasta sounds good, I'll have add that to my mom's shopping list  
I think the Shunamite diet was the main reason why I started to give it to them.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I wish mine would share. I can't put just one piece of anything in the cage without Pea stealing it from Carrot and running away


----------

